# Fjord mules...



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

*I would like to have one of these....*

http://boise.craigslist.org/grd/1776530789.html

NORWEGIAN FJORD HORSES/Bred for mules - $500 (Wilder)
Date: 2010-06-05, 9:26AM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Two Norwegian Fjord mares that were bred last month to a Red Roan Jack and will have mule babies. They are eight years old, halter broke and gentle.
Both are easy birthers and turn out great mules (the blonde baby mule in the photo was born last fall).
$500 each or both for $800.
Call Rick at 482-7788.

* Location: Wilder
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1776530789-0 image 1776530789-1

PostingID: 1776530789


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Years ago, a dude ranch went out of business and sold everything, including all the horses and mules. They had a small herd of Fjord mares that had been bred to a jack and half a dozen of those mares had mule foals at side. They were so cute ... 

They had some older ones as well that were sold and the sellers said they were very good to work with, a good size for the mountains and equally good under saddle or to pack.


----------

